# Can cats be allergic to catnip?



## kpiette (May 29, 2008)

Since the beginning of this year my himalayan cat has had three episodes were his tongue swells up and the vet has yet to pinpoint the reason why. The episodes flare up about every 3 months. It seems to be an allergic response to something, so he has been through a number of food trials (currently on prescription diet to eliminate possible food allergy) and we've had to eliminate many other items from the house that he could get into or be exposed to. It just dawned on me though that one thing that has been constant is catnip. I routinely give him a bit of organic catnip as a treat and he has some toys that have catnip in them that he carries in his mouth a lot. He loves playing fetch (like a dog) with his favorite catnip mice. _Can cats be allergic to catnip?_ He is the type of cat that likes to lick it rather than roll in it. Since the only allergic response he ever shows is a swollen tongue, I can't help but wonder if by him carrying around a catnip toy frequently and licking the catnip is what's causing the problem. It's sad to think that he might not get to enjoy his favorite toys anymore if catnip is the problem. I am hoping someone may have information to share on this topic or a similar experience?? I don't want my precious boy to have another swollen tongue.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I found this in response to questions about allergic reactions and too much catnip. I saw nothing on several websites that mentioned swollen tongues. Since he has access to it all the time, either through toys or treats, I'm thinking this flare-up must be something else.



> can lead to vomiting and diarrhea


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've never heard of it either, but allergies can develop to just about anything, so I suppose it's worth looking into. I'm curious about what you find out, so I hope you'll keep us updated.


----------



## kpiette (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for your response . If I find out anymore information about possible allergies to catnip, I will post what I find. I am hoping through this next trial period of limiting my cats catnip exposure, I can be one step closer to finding out what causes his allergic reaction/swollen tongue.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

while it could be some sort of reaction, possibly to an allergen I would be hesitant to assume it was something like food or catnip just for the fact that these are things he is around on a daily basis, but the swelling has only happened every few months. 

Are you sure he isn't catching some sort of stinging type bug? I'm sure that would have been one of the first things ruled out by the vet but it seems more likely (to me) than a food allergy.


----------



## kpiette (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Jessie for your post. The vet examined his mouth the first two times it happened and couldn't find any sign of a bite, puncture, etc. They've never seen anything quite like it and I have seen two different vets and consulted over the phone with a handful of others. It's just been a process of elimination. It's possible that he could get bit by some type of bug of spider in our basement. You would think since it is not happening to him all the time that the food and things he is exposed to daily wouldn't be the cause. Every allergy is different they tell me and his reaction could be unique. It's puzzling. Thanks again .


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe your kitty is not allergic to catnip but to something on a toy that he carries - lead paint, leather tanning treatment, fur dye, chemical on feathers? If the tongue becomes uncomfortable (which it probably does) then maybe he stops for long enough that the reaction goes away? Or maybe the offending substance gets worn off?

Just brainstorming here....

Fran


----------



## kpiette (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Fran for your ideas. Those things have definitely crossed my mind and are possibilities. I removed the toys that were made of felt material and had catnip inside. He favored those the most and especially the ones with feathers for the tail. I also used to make him a homemade toy out of felt because he was obsessed with it as soon as he saw the fabric....he played fetch with it constantly until I thought that it could be causing the problem so I threw the homemade one out. I always had a feeling it could be in the material of the toys or something to do with them. I appreciate your brainstorming! Thanks-Krystle


----------

